# The "Local Area Connection" is experiencing driver or hardware related problems



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just bought a new PC and installed Windows 7 on it, to find when I try to connect to the internet it gives me the error message I posted as the title.


Any tips on how to tackle the problem, starting from scratch?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

where did you get the windows 7 from ?


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Windows 7 was brought to me direct from a friend, I'm not sure where he purchased it from.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The Windows 7 was brought to me direct from a friend, I'm not sure where he purchased it from.


 you may want to make sure it is a legal copy

also you may need a windows 7 driver for the adapters

see if anything in device manager has a ? or ! 
in device manager also on the tool bar
view
show hidden devices

whats the make and exact model of the PC


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

etaf said:


> you may want to make sure it is a legal copy
> 
> also you may need a windows 7 driver for the adapters
> 
> ...


After troubleshooting the problem found is; "The "Local Area Connection" adapter is not working properly" with a ! sign afterwards.
But in the device manager itself there's no signs.

It's a custom PC bought from a website.
Specs of the PC: 


Spoiler



http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/30030...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:30030459|prd:30030459


*Gigabyte M68 Motherboard Technology
AMD Bulldozer FX 4100 3.6ghz 8mb Cache
1tb Sata Hard Drive
8gb DDR3 1333 Memory
Galaxy 3 Gamers Style Case
24x Dual Layer Sata DVD Writer
ATI Radeon 5450 1gb DDR3 with HDMI With Hyper Memory upto 2gb*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see the device manager screen shot



> The Windows 7 was brought to me direct from a friend, I'm not sure where he purchased it from.


 how did you activate it ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

if this does not work then -

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
*device manager* and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

etaf said:


> can we see the device manager screen shot
> 
> how did you activate it ?


Windows 7 was activated from the product key that came with the box.

Image of Device Manager


Spoiler



http://i45.tinypic.com/fkd3s0.jpg


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Windows 7 was activated from the product key that came with the box.


 so that sounds OK

device manager looks OK
can we see an ipconfig /all and services
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below.

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC*

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies.

for each dependancy entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.

---------


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steven-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-D6-B9-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3238A61F-45EE-438F-9062-4025ABFC677F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) = Started + Automatic
Computer Browser = Stopped + Manual - *Dependencies = Server/Workstation*
DHCP Client = Started + Automatic
DNS Client = Stopped + Automatic - *Dependencies = NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver + Network Store Interface Service*
Network Connections = Started + Manual
Network Location Awareness = Started + Automatic
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) = Started + Automatic
Server = Started + Automatic
TCP/IP Netbios helper = Started + Automatic
WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only) = Stopped + Manual - *Dependencies = Extensible Authentication Protocol + Native WiFi Filter + NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol + Remote Procedure Call (RPC)*
Workstation = Started + Automatic


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> DNS Client = Stopped + Automatic - Dependencies = NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver + Network Store Interface Service


 this is the problem , service is stopped and there should be other dependencies, see attached image

what happens when you try and start dhcp client ?

http://www.blackviper.com/windows-services/dhcp-client/

To verify that the dependency components are running. Follow the steps below:
• Click Start, Run and type DEVMGMT.MSC
• In the View menu, click Show hidden devices
• Double-click Non-Plug and Play drivers section
• Double-click the entry AFD, "Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock" and click the Driver tab
*Whats the startup type set to ?*
• Start the service. Note down the error message if any.

Similarly start the other drivers namely:
NetIO legacy TDI support driver
TCP/IP Protocol Driver
Network store interface service - http://www.blackviper.com/windows-services/network-store-interface-service/
NSI proxy service

Post back if all are started and any error messages

• Now check if you can start the DHCP client service.

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.
_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._
*net start dhcp client*
Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

When I turned my PC on today the DNS was running but still the same two dependencies.

What's different from the attached image from what's on my screen at the moment is that your Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock is at the top and links down to NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver where I don't have the Ancillary Function Driver in the system components.
In the second box I have <No Dependencies> where you have WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service

Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock is already started.
Startup Type: System

NetIO legacy TDI support driver already started.
Startup Type: System

TCP/IP Protocol Driver already started
Startup Type: Boot

Network store interface service - I don't have this in the interface.

NSI proxy service - already started 
Startup Type: System



> *net start dhcp client
> The requested service has already been started.
> 
> More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2182.*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

my bad - i misread the dhcp client

i would check the windows installation and run

sfc /scannow

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

I ran the sfc /scannow it finished scanning



> Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconifg /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steven-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-D6-B9-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3238A61F-45EE-438F-9062-4025ABFC677F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and model of the PC 
see if we can get an updated driver 
or if custom built 
then we need the exact model of the mother board 
Gigabyte M68
just want to make sure its this model
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3498#ov
so use belarc and see what it says for motherboard
www.belarc.com
and we can put the chip set on which includes the LAN
Chipset/LAN


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

P42 said:


> It's a custom PC bought from a website.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is the model of the motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4028#ov

Where do I search on http://www.belarc.com? I can't seem to find any information on Motherboards.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

from that page you linked - goto downloads and select your windows version and download and install the chipset - which includes the LAN driver


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

While trying to install the chipset, it comes up with an error message that says;

This installation package could not be opened. Contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows Installer package.


I've tried running as an Administrator and still no luck trying to install and I selected the correct file to download.


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm gonna do a fresh re-install of Windows when I'm back from work and see if the same problem still occurs.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'm gonna do a fresh re-install of Windows when I'm back from work and see if the same problem still occurs.


 you would normally also install the chipset following the OS install



> Where do I search on http://www.belarc.com? I can't seem to find any information on Motherboards.


 download and install and run belarc
the file that opens should have the motherboard information


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

I downloaded, installed and ran Belarc.

Results:



Spoiler



 oops


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

main circuit board has the details- to small to read - top right section

also that has all your keys etc- so i would remove from that site - asap


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Main Circuit Board
Board: Giggabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-78LMT-2SP
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. FB 10/17/2011

Now what should I do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'm gonna do a fresh re-install of Windows when I'm back from work and see if the same problem still occurs.


 did you do this ?


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought I could try a few other things before doing so.

Will do it now and post back once finished.


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Re-installed Windows 7.

It's now telling me to Install a driver for my network adapter.

Should I refer to http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4028#ov 
and download the LAN driver?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see a device manager screen shot 
and yes - you would need to install the chipset


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Spoiler



http://i47.tinypic.com/2w4ft5l.png



Still cannot install the Chipset though.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

crazy
ok

lets see if its the atheros listed

168c & 1969

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Pci\ven_1969&dev_1083&subsys_e0001458&rev_c0


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so that is the correct driver on the gigabyte site- have you tried downloading and installing that driver

Atheros AR8151 Ethernet Driver
driver also available from this site
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-network-drivers.php


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep. 
I have installed it and under Network adapters in the Device Manager it says;

Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so can we see an ipconfig /all and three ping tests now

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## P42 (Aug 23, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Steven-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-D6-B9-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3238A61F-45EE-438F-9062-4025ABFC677F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

No default gateway because I'm not connected to the internet.



> ping google.com
> Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.





> ping 209.183.226.152
> Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
> PING: transmit failed. General failure.
> PING: transmit failed. General failure.
> ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think the ethernet maybe faulty on the motherboard - do you by any chance have any lights by the side of the socket or on the router where the cable plugs in ?

can you try another PC on that ethernet cable and see if it works ok


----------

